# Grilled Salmon salad recipe



## AllenOK (Mar 2, 2005)

Yields:  1 salad

a small handful of mesclun/spring mix
a small handful of cut romaine
one 4 oz salmon fillet
salt and pepper to taste
1/4 c Honey Pesto Dressing (see other post)
2 fanned strawberries
2 mango slices, fanned, optional
a few blackberries
a few blueberries
a few raspberries
1/4 c pecan pralines

Start by seasoning the salmon with salt and pepper.  Grill until done.
While the salmon is cooking, mix the mesclun and romaine together.  Arrange the fanned strawberries on opposite sides.  If you use the mangos, arrange them between them strawberries.  Sprinkle the pralines over the salad, then the berries.  When the salmon is done, lay it on top of the salad.  Serve the dressing on the side.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 2, 2005)

This sounds like a wonderful spring-time lunch!


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 3, 2005)

Forget springtime.  It's extremely popular year-long with the ladies at the club.


----------

